# can i mix cichlids from diffrent lakes?



## monsterfishdude (Jun 25, 2013)

can i put toghter cichlids from diffrent lakes ? thanks


----------



## monsterfishdude (Jun 25, 2013)

1 calvus (Black)1 compressiceps gold head and a 1 Chaitika white calvus maybe
2 hansbaenschi
1-2 sp. "Ndobhoi" 
2 afra (Cobue)	2 afra (Jalo Reef)	2 (White Top)
. 1 gibberosa (Mpimbwe
2 sp. "Perlmutt"
1. gibberosa (Zaire)	
1. caeruleus	1. sp. "Kimpuma"
1. socolofi	P.1 (Acei)	1 crabro
1 tretocephalus
1 nyererei
T.1 duboisi	T. 1moorii
1. milomo	1 phenochilus

should i get 1 of each ? or 2 ?

are thosegood ? too much ? or not good toghter? please help me out thanks


----------



## monsterfishdude (Jun 25, 2013)

im getting the tank stuff done not made yet will be around 120-150 g


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Tanganyika and Malawi cichlid don't usually mix well as the Malawi are more active and can bully the Tangs. I definitely do not recommend mixing the fish you have in the above list.

Do you have any idea of the dimensions of the new tank? Is it being built for you or are you buying pre-made?


----------



## monsterfishdude (Jun 25, 2013)

buying a premade its prob cheaper then getting one built for me or i can make one my self aswell but that might cost same price tho


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Tank size will dictate what you can add. Once you have that, pick a favorite fish and then build around them.


----------



## monsterfishdude (Jun 25, 2013)

hi so i can keep any lake malawai cichlids toghther^?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Lake Malawi cichlids can be kept together if they are compatible. No, they are not all compatible just because they are from Lake Malawi. Peacocks (aulonocara) and mbuna are often best kept separated.


----------



## monsterfishdude (Jun 25, 2013)

Afra 
Brichardi
Caeruleus
ocellatus
Tetracanthus my favourite one I like the light blue one amazing 
Johanni
Cylindricus
Nasuta
Nigripinnis
Duboisi
Moorii
Saulosi
Crabro
Socolofi
Intermedius
Are these a good choice ? Are they compatible ? Thanks 
Know any sites from lake Malawi that have pics of the cichlids ? Species the most commen ones ? Thanks


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Most common for a 120-150 gallon tank is to pick 4-5 species you like and aim for 1 male and 4-5 of each species. Be sure to review the species profiles. If you want to do mbuna(rock dwelling Malawi fish), these 4 species will work will work from your list.... Saulosi, Elec. blue Johanni(Maingano), Socolofi, and Lab. Caeruleus. You will want 10-12 of each to get decent male to female ratios and then rehome the extra males.


----------



## monsterfishdude (Jun 25, 2013)

Ya I want It to mbuna I like the rock
Style and the nice white sand looks amazing 
Can I have afra's I'n it ? Thanks


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

If you pick Cyno Hara (not Afra), it will probably work. Afra may work but are closer looking to Saulosi and they may fight and or breed hybrids.

4 ft. long tank= up to 4 species, 5 ft. long = up to 5 species. 6 ft. long "= up to 6 species, IMO. About 5 adult fish per species. If you want larger groups, less species.


----------



## monsterfishdude (Jun 25, 2013)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=741

thats muy most favorite one not the tetra i made mistake
so can i put a few of those in the tank^ with the list i have


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Do the Perlmutts instead of the yellow Labs. So Saulosi, Maingano, Socolofi, and Perlmutt.


----------



## monsterfishdude (Jun 25, 2013)

Ok but if i put the labs they will fight ? With the perlmutts
And so the perlmutts would be compatible with the orther fish ? 
And


----------



## monsterfishdude (Jun 25, 2013)

And ya I want more species example male and femal for perlmutts I want a pair of each species would that be ok ? Thanks


----------



## monsterfishdude (Jun 25, 2013)

What about a Giraffe Hap?


----------



## monsterfishdude (Jun 25, 2013)

Malawi Blue Dolphin

Can I put one of those in to ?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Perlmutts and Yellow Labs are the same Genus. They will hybridize. All African cichlids fight. They are very aggressive fish. This is handled by stocking large groups of the same fish to spread aggression. Ideally ending up with 1 male and 4 females (or more of each species)


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

It's best not to putbjust one of each species in unless you are shooting for an all male tank. If that is the case, there are lots of post on here you can search for guidance.

Yellow Labs can mix with Venustus and Malawi Blue Dolphins, if the tank is a 6 ft. 125 or larger.


----------



## monsterfishdude (Jun 25, 2013)

ok will keep the lab out

and the perlmutt will be ok witht the dolphin^


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

The perlmutt would probably be too aggressive for the dolphin (C. mooriI), and maybe the giraffe (N. venustus) also. I really like the permutts, pictures don't do justice to a fired up male.

Try to get the longest tank you can afford/fit. That will give you the most options for which fish will do well.


----------



## vrs2013 (May 6, 2013)

If this is your first tank stick with the easy to keep Malawi's then you can change it up next time. (Don't just go for the "pretty fish")

My advice;

Elec Yellow
Rusty
Cobalt Zebra
Afra
Saulosi
Elec Blue Ahli or White Knight
Dragon Blood Peacock

4-6 Syno Petricola or Cuckoo Cats

Avoid the below;

- Crabro/Bumblebee (Terrorist)
- Lombardoi/Kenyi (Evil)
- Auratus (Downright Mean)
- Tropheus (Best in a species only tank)
- Shell Dwellers (Best in a species only tank)


----------

